
Uber is going to be hit and better experience in Pakistan than India - ijafri
https://www.uber.com/careers/list/13310/
======
ijafri
Let's sum up.

1\. Taxi drivers here are charging 10x than they should, therefore no one use
them. everyone uses rickshaw, but that's really bothersome

2\. The number of female employees are booming, and it's almost head to head.,
not 50% though, but exceptionally high these days. and they dont' drive scooty
as in India, due to social norms here.

3\. Normally, drivers being a muslim country or due to local norms are very
nice to women, unlike India where even rape cases were reported.

